# What Made Tolkien's Work so Iconic



## Aldarion (Sep 19, 2021)

*FINALLY* finished it. But to sum up: Tolkien was writing not a story, but a myth(ology). As a result, his work has a sense of _history _behind it that most fantasy works simply lack.









What Made Tolkien’s Work So Iconic


A bit late, but here it is… Tolkien is the most well-known fantasy writer there ever has been. His books defined the modern fantasy genre, and inspired a huge number of fantasy autors – inclu…




fantasycore.home.blog


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 28, 2021)

Another horrible fantasy author was Louis Cha Leung-yung, I'm not sure whether you've heard of him or not.


----------

